# My 75 gal



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

looks good

the irredescant sharks will need to moved to a much larger tank tho


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

looks good. 

Whats in it. I can see ID sharks and cardinal tetras. What else?

Great tank


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

The sharks and the 1 angel fish in the tank belong to my son who will be taking them with him to his new place. I also have 2 female mickey mouse platies, 1 male mickey mouse, 2 female swordtail, 1 male swordtail, 3 female red wags, 1 male red wag, 2 male fancy guppies, 3 female guppies, 1 juv. male fancy guppie, 22 tetras, 1 crab, 4 african dwarf frogs.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

u should add about 20 more neons and 20 rummy nose tetras that would be a hell of a nice looking tank


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

alot more plants. yes.


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I had 53 neons to start but they started dying off. I am guessing that I have about 20-25 left. I managed to stop this but have been waiting for things to stay good for at least 3 weeks. I absolutely plan on purchasing more neons. When I had the 53 it was beautiful watching them. I might also check into getting a few runny nose tetras. I did have more plants but my husband complained there were too many in there. I agree it needs more and I may sneak a few in now and then and hope he dosen't notice. Thanks


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have always found Neons tough to keep, especially in fairly new tanks. Cardinal tetras, which are very similar, are much hardier in my experience. I would suggest adding a few fish to the tank (not more than five or six) every ten to 14 days until you build your stock back up.


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

My tank has been up for about 10 months and everything was fine until I purchased the last 5 neons from a diffrent store. That is when the trouble started. Otherwise I have never had a problem keeping them. I have decided to only purchase from my local store where all of my other fish came from. I will check to see about the cardinals though. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 word: quarantine. Keep your new neons in a small tank with a sponge filter and treat them with whatever cured the last batch. The more fish you have in the main tank, the more important it is and you are risking over 40 existing fish with every new addition. 

I agree about more plants. It seem contradictory, but the more hiding places you have, the more secure fish feel and the more you see them.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it. Its like a watery trip through a midevil garden. Are the plants in there real?


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks! No the plants are fake. I love the real ones they are great but they are work.


----------

